
MongoDB – From introduction to high level usage in C# with NoRM. - javery
http://fredzvt.wordpress.com/2010/04/24/no-sql-mongodb-from-introduction-to-high-level-usage-in-csharp-with-norm/
======
davided
_I believe MongoDB has a great advantage and will develop more quickly because
it is written in C++ and not in Erlang, like CouchDB._

I believe CouchDB has a great advantage and will develop more quickly because
it is written in Erlang and not in C++, like MongoDB.

~~~
dschobel
He could merely be alluding to the fact that _a lot_ more people know C++ than
Erlang and therefore will be able to contribute to MongoDB's development.

~~~
scorpioxy
True. But considering that Erlang was designed especially for high-
availability systems and concurrent systems, I would favor a database written
in it than in C++.

Of course, it has very little to do with the language and a lot to do with how
the code is written, but some things are easier to write in one platform over
the other.

~~~
fredzvt
What I meant was interpreted correctly by dschobel. I agree that Erlang is
more appropriate for the case, however, being MongoDB an open-source project,
I believe MongoDB will develop faster because more people will be empowered to
make corrections and add new features.

------
MichaelGG
_•The disuse of SQL as the query API. (Examples of APIs used include JSON,
BSON, REST, RPC, etc.)._

JOSN has a standard way to indicate which objects to select, along with
ordering, grouping, and aggregation?

~~~
fredzvt
JSON is just a notation to structure information, not a query language.
MongoDB uses JSON documents as specification for queries. Eg: The expression
db.People.find({ name: Fred }); could be translated to the SQL: SELECT * FROM
People WHERE Name = 'Fred'.

~~~
MichaelGG
My point exactly - the original quote is odd in making a comparison between
SQL and JSON.

